# Steam: Account-Restriktionen sollen Spam und Phishing vorbeugen



## Gast1669461003 (19. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Account-Restriktionen sollen Spam und Phishing vorbeugen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Account-Restriktionen sollen Spam und Phishing vorbeugen


----------



## BxBender (19. April 2015)

Na endlich. Ich bekomme jeden Tag mehrere dieser "Freundesanfragen" diverser Level 0 Leute, die 1-2 Spiele in ihrem Account haben, wie z.B. Counterstrike. Das war vor einem Jahr noch nicht so. Diese Spam- und Phishing-Flut ist wirklich sehr beunruhigend geworden.


----------



## Amosh (19. April 2015)

Hm, ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit sowas. Wahrscheinlich besitze ich die falschen Spiele, um in der "Zielgruppe" zu sein.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2015)

Bei mir hält es sich mit einer Freundschaftsanfrage/ein bis zwei Wochen ebenfalls in Grenzen. Wenn damit aber die Spamflut bei anderen eingedämmt werden kann, ist das eine gute Idee. 5 Euro sind auch nicht wirklich zu viel, als daß man die nicht irgendwann mal dort ausgeben kann.

Auf der anderen Seite stellt sich dadurch die Frage, ob das für die Spammer nicht eine Lappalie ist und die die 5 Euro pro neuem Account nicht auch einfach aus dem Handgelenk schütteln würden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. April 2015)

Also soll das denn jetzt schon funktionieren?
Ich hatte grad eben schon wieder so eine Einladung


----------



## omega79 (19. April 2015)

Meinen jetzigen account nutze ich seit gut 5 Jahren, ich hatte glaube ich einmal spam ... jedenfalls habe ich einen account auf meiner ignorelist den ich nicht zuordnen kann ... ein problem mit spam konnte ich nicht feststellen ...
vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den spielen die ich spiele 

Die restriktionen sind okay, nur das auch leute betroffen sind die beliebig viele retail spiele aktiviert haben ist panne ... die haben ja auch geld gekostet!

Auch leute die schon sehr aktiv (150+h) free to play gespielt haben sollten wenigstens etwas besser gestellt sein, die haben ja oft auch schon jede menge geld in den ingameshops gelassen ...

aber der steamdiktatur kann man ja nichts vorschlagen 
die wissen schon was für uns nutzer gut ist *obey*


----------



## rittchie (19. April 2015)

Es sind fast nur CS:GO Spieler, die dort ausgenommen werden, die Goodies der anderen Spiele sind kaum was wert, da lohnt es sich quasi kaum. Meistens werden die Spieler durch die eigene Gier/Dummheit abgezogen, aber das Forum ist voll damit.
5 Euro ist etwas wenig, wenn dort Skins für 100 Ocken gehandelt werden. Ich würde 50 machen + plus ein Steamlevel von 20. 
Es wäre für FTP-Spieler unfair, würde aber die Scammversuche uninteressant machen, wenn ich vorher in mein Account investieren müsste. Die Alternative wäre eine ID-Bestätigung, das will dann aber auch keiner.


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2015)

> Habt ihr jedoch mindestens fünf US-Dollar, was derzeit so ziemlich genau fünf Euro entspricht...



Das sind gerundet 4,60 € selbst zum derzeitigen schwachen Kurs. 
Also wem das absolut nichts ausmacht, mit dem würde ich gerne ein paar Wechselgeschäfte im fünf bis sechsstelligen Bereich durchführen.


----------



## Amosh (19. April 2015)

rittchie schrieb:


> Ich würde 50 machen + plus ein Steamlevel von 20.


50 Euro halte ich für grenzwertig, Steamlevel 20 wär jedoch ne Frechheit. Wie viel sollen die Leute denn in die Sammelkarten und Abzeichen investieren, nur um alle Steamfunktionen freizuschalten? Mal abgesehen davon, wie viele Spiele man dafür braucht...


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2015)

omega79 schrieb:


> Meinen jetzigen account nutze ich seit gut 5 Jahren, ich hatte glaube ich einmal spam ... jedenfalls habe ich einen account auf meiner ignorelist den ich nicht zuordnen kann ... ein problem mit spam konnte ich nicht feststellen ...
> vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den spielen die ich spiele



Ich hatte eine kurze Zeit mehrfach dubiose Freundschaftsanfragen.
Die vorübergehende regelmäßige Änderung meiner SteamID hat da Abhilfe geschaffen.
Inzwischen bekomme ich keine dieser Anfragen mehr und mein Account ist weiterhin öffentlich einsehbar.



omega79 schrieb:


> Die restriktionen sind okay, nur das auch leute betroffen sind die beliebig viele retail spiele aktiviert haben ist panne ... die haben ja auch geld gekostet!



Ich glaube das Problem bei den Retailspielen ist einfach, daß sie dafür eine eigene Bewertungsmechanik einführen müßten.
Bei sehr neuen Spielen wäre das noch relativ einfach, aber gerade bei älteren ist eine Einschätzung des jeweiligen (festen) Wertes doch eher schwierig.
Andererseits ist die Grenze mit 5$ so niedrig, das fast jedes Spiel vom Grabbeltisch diese Wertgrenze durchbricht und damit so eine Mechanik ad absurdum führen würde.  



omega79 schrieb:


> Auch leute die schon sehr aktiv (150+h) free to play gespielt haben sollten wenigstens etwas besser gestellt sein, die haben ja oft auch schon jede menge geld in den ingameshops gelassen ...



Hier greift genau das gleiche Problem, Ingameshops müßten von Steam überwacht oder in Steam integriert werden - ansonsten kann Steam nicht auswerten welche Geldbeträge da schon gefloßen sind. 





rittchie schrieb:


> Ich würde 50 machen + plus ein Steamlevel von 20.



Das wären dann aber so einige Casualgamer, denen man die Möglichkeit von Freundschaftseinladungen verwehren würde.
Bei so einer hohen Einstiegshürde müßte man die Einschränkungen im "unteren" Bereich wohl doch anpassen.


----------



## AC3 (19. April 2015)

betrifft 99% der steam user sowieso nicht.
wer noch keine 5€ bei steam losgeworden ist kann das ja mit den nächsten steam-sales verbinden.


----------



## restX3 (19. April 2015)

BxBender schrieb:


> Na endlich. Ich bekomme jeden Tag mehrere dieser "Freundesanfragen" diverser Level 0 Leute, die 1-2 Spiele in ihrem Account haben, wie z.B. Counterstrike. Das war vor einem Jahr noch nicht so. Diese Spam- und Phishing-Flut ist wirklich sehr beunruhigend geworden.



Jup. Bekomme auch so ziemlich jeden Tag fragwürdige Freundesanfragen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Das wären dann aber so einige Casualgamer



wieso casualgamer?


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wieso casualgamer?



Das ist meine rein subjektive Erfahrung, daß die Leute die man als "Casualgamer" bezeichnen kann, auch entsprechend wenige Spiele haben, oft gerne auch Indiespiele im 1 Euro Bereich, bzw. FTP Titel.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Das ist meine rein subjektive Erfahrung, daß die Leute die man als "Casualgamer" bezeichnen kann, auch entsprechend wenige Spiele haben, oft gerne auch Indiespiele im 1 Euro Bereich, bzw. FTP Titel.



ach so, du hattest das lediglich auf die spielanzahl bezogen.
mit dem level hat das bekanntlich herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## alu355 (19. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach so, du hattest das lediglich auf die spielanzahl bezogen.
> mit dem level hat das bekanntlich herzlich wenig zu tun.



Vom Level hatte ich auch gar nicht gesprochen.
Meiner Meinung nach, wäre eine Ausrichtung nach Level sogar noch schlimmer als die 50 Euro Marke, nicht jeder interessiert sich für die Sammelkarten und die jeweiligen Badges...


----------



## MichaelG (19. April 2015)

Das Retailspiele nicht zählen ist eine blödsinnige Regelung. Auch den Vorschlag, erst ab Level 20 alles freizuschalten ist Bullshit. Nicht jeder hat so viel Geld für Spiele um so ein Level erreichen zu können. Auch die Begrenzung auf X Spiele ist Blödsinn. Das einzigste was Sinn macht wäre imho ein hartes Durchgreifen gegenüber Pfishern und Spammern. Bei Spammern die Möglichkeit der Meldung und nach 3-4 Verwarnungen ein temporärer Bann und bei Wiederholung eine Accountsperre. Bei Pfishern das gleiche incl. Anzeige wegen dem Versuch einer Straftat.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Vom Level hatte ich auch gar nicht gesprochen.



in dem von dir zitierten post war aber von beiden kriterien, also spielanzahl und level die rede. 
deswegen dachte ich, dass sich auch deine antwort auf beides beziehen würde. 



> nicht jeder interessiert sich für die Sammelkarten und die jeweiligen Badges...



eben.
ich schätze, dass ich lvl 20 niemals erreichen werde.


----------



## MichaelG (19. April 2015)

Zumal bei weitem nicht jedes Game eine Sammelkartenoption anbietet. Und selbst wenn: Wie bereits gesagt interessiert sich nicht jeder für diese Nebenbeschäftigung. Auch weil man leider nicht jede Karte per Gaming bekommen kann. Sondern z.B. nur 5 aus 12 z.B. Den Rest muß man entweder kaufen oder irgendwie mit anderen Karten ertauschen. Und bevor man auf dem Weg Level 20 erreicht dauert ne ganze Ecke. Da kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung reden. Abgesehen mal von der Spieleanzahl die man dafür benötigt.


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2015)

nja, mal ganz ehrlich, aber Level 20 vorzuschlagen ist schon wirklich reichlich Weltfremd


----------



## angelan (19. April 2015)

Tut mir leid, aber das mit dem Retail ist echt Mist. Wenn jemand einfach bei Steam kein Geld ausgeben will, aber durch DRM gezwungen wurde, seine Spiele zu aktivieren, wird er jetzt dafür bestraft?
Wieder schafft es Steam, dass Leute bei Ihnen Geld lassen, auch wenn das nur 5 € sind..


----------



## AC3 (19. April 2015)

angelan schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das mit dem Retail ist echt Mist. Wenn jemand einfach bei Steam kein Geld ausgeben will, aber durch DRM gezwungen wurde, seine Spiele zu aktivieren, wird er jetzt dafür bestraft?
> Wieder schafft es Steam, dass Leute bei Ihnen Geld lassen, auch wenn das nur 5 € sind..



wo denn?
keine sau interessiert sich dafür; der großteil hat bereits irgendwann mal um 5€ direkt bei steam irgendetwas gekauft.
des weiteren kannst du retail spiele auch weiterhin aktivieren oder bei steam downloaden - selbst wenn du noch kein geld direkt bei steam ausgegeben hast.
retail hin oder her. über 90% der pc user kaufen die download-fassung. 
auf die paar hinterbliebenen wird da keine rücksicht genommen.
steam hat noch dazu    nichts mit retail  zu tun, und haftet auch nicht für extern erworbene keys.

was willst du mit einer retail fassung anfangen wenn die updates und patches mittlerweile etliche gigabyte ausmachen?
ist auf der xbox one und PS4 genauso. total sinnfrei.

einzig nintendo schafft es noch hauseigene spiele in komplett einwandfreiem - perfekten zustand auf scheibe auszuliefern.
die muss man auch nicht installieren.

steam spiele muss man zum großteil auch nicht mehr installieren. den großteil kann man nach dem download direkt starten.

unterm strich bin ich mit steam sehr zufrieden.
ich lass zwar nicht so viel geld bei steam, aber es sind durchaus mehr als 5€ pro monat.
je nach aktuellen spielen im schnitt etwa 20-30€ pro monat kann man sagen.

auf der konsole kaufe ich ausschließlich gebrauchte spiele @ amazon market place


diese einmalige 5€ um die man sich noch dazu irgendein spiel im steam-sale kaufen kann... lächerlich darüber überhaupt zu diskutieren.


----------



## King_Killa (19. April 2015)

Scheint ja gut zu klappen wenn ich immernoch von irgendwelchen Bots angehauen werde die mein CSGO Inventar klauen wollen ...


----------



## rittchie (19. April 2015)

Ok. Level 20 war vielleicht zu hoch gegriffen, wobei es alleine für Level 1 - 10 nur 100 XP pro Level reichen, 10 - 20 sind es 200 XP. In den unteren Bereichen braucht man nicht viel investieren, es würde aber die Scammer durchaus abschrecken. So werden sie heute gemeldet und morgen machen sie ein neues Account auf. 
Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass Valve zum Teil selber Schuld ist an der Entwicklung  Es war Ruhe auf Steam, bis die Geschäftsidee mit Karten und Item aufkam. 
Ich werde durchgehend in Ruhe gelassen, da ich kein CS:GO spiele und meine wertvollste Karte 1,25 Euro einbringen würde. Das Forum ist aber voll mit Usern, die 2-3 Anfragen am Tag bekommen und der Steamsupport ist - um es ganz einfach auszudrücken - besch.....!


----------



## Freakless08 (20. April 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Das ist meine rein subjektive Erfahrung, daß die Leute die man als "Casualgamer" bezeichnen kann, auch entsprechend wenige Spiele haben, oft gerne auch Indiespiele im 1 Euro Bereich, bzw. FTP Titel.


Seh ich anders. Causal Gamer haben eher gehypte und in der Werbung angepriesene Spiele in ihrem Account wie CoD, AC oder jetzt das neue GTA V, weil es eben in ist (der Masse hinterherrennend). Richtige Gamer zocken ihre gekauften Spiele mehrere Stunden und das mit Leidenschaft, während die Causal Gamer sich massig Spiele bei Sales usw. kaufen, die sie am Ende nur kurz anspielen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Enisra (20. April 2015)

rittchie schrieb:


> Ok. Level 20 war vielleicht zu hoch gegriffen, wobei es alleine für Level 1 - 10 nur 100 XP pro Level reichen, 10 - 20 sind es 200 XP. In den unteren Bereichen braucht man nicht viel investieren, es würde aber die Scammer durchaus abschrecken.



es ist immer noch reichlich weltfremd wenn man glaubt, es würden  sich auch alle für die Sammelkarten interessieren und wofür sollte ich  dann Geld ausgeben?
Wenn man die Sammelkarten nur verkauft und sich  freut ein paar cent zu bekommen dann sind die einzigen 2 Punkte wofür  die Leute EXP bekommen, die Anzahl der Spiele und die Zeit auf Steam,  super Lösung  




Freakless08 schrieb:


> Seh ich anders. Causal Gamer haben eher gehypte und in der Werbung angepriesene Spiele in ihrem Account wie CoD, AC oder jetzt das neue GTA V, weil es eben in ist (der Masse hinterherrennend). Richtige Gamer zocken ihre gekauften Spiele mehrere Stunden und das mit Leidenschaft, während die Causal Gamer sich massig Spiele bei Sales usw. kaufen, die sie am Ende nur kurz anspielen, wenn überhaupt.



Nein, das ist beides Blödsinn, denn wenn man nicht irgendwelche kruden Thesen sich ausdenkt sondern sich auf das Wort ansich achtet, muss man sagen das Casual einfach bedeutet, das es Leute sind die nicht sonderlich viel Anspruchsvolles bzw. überhaupt viel Spielen.
Die Erste These hat zwar irgendwo einen wahren Kern da wer wenig spielt auch nicht so viele Spiele hat, deines stimmt ja aber mal hinten und vorne nicht


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

rittchie schrieb:


> Ok. Level 20 war vielleicht zu hoch gegriffen, wobei es alleine für Level 1 - 10 nur 100 XP pro Level reichen, 10 - 20 sind es 200 XP. In den unteren Bereichen braucht man nicht viel investieren, es würde aber die Scammer durchaus abschrecken. So werden sie heute gemeldet und morgen machen sie ein neues Account auf.
> Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass Valve zum Teil selber Schuld ist an der Entwicklung  Es war Ruhe auf Steam, bis die Geschäftsidee mit Karten und Item aufkam.
> Ich werde durchgehend in Ruhe gelassen, da ich kein CS:GO spiele und meine wertvollste Karte 1,25 Euro einbringen würde. Das Forum ist aber voll mit Usern, die 2-3 Anfragen am Tag bekommen und der Steamsupport ist - um es ganz einfach auszudrücken - besch.....!


100 XP bekommst Du pro fertigen Abzeichen. Da bräuchtest Du allein über 30 Spiele. Unter der Maßgabe daß alle Tradingcards anbieten. Bei meinen Games z.B. sind es aber nicht mal ganz 1/3 der Spiele die diese haben. Manche Gamer haben aber überwiegend Non-Steamttitel und vielleicht 1-2 Steamgames. Hinzu kommt,  daß wie gesagt bei weitem nicht jedes Game Sammelkarten anbietet und nicht zuletzt auch nicht jeder Gamer damit etwas zu tun haben will. Zudem müßte er fehlende Karten kaufen oder hätte nochmals deutlich mehr Games um tauschbare Karten zu bekommen.

Mal eine simple Rechnerei: Bei benötigten 30 Games mit Tradingcards und einer angesetzten 30%igen Wahrscheinlichkeit daß das Game welche hat bräuchtest Du mal eben 100 Games im Account. Bei weiterer Unterstellung von am Ende je 5 fehlenden Karten/Spiel und einem Preis von im Schnitt 0,10 EUR müßte man noch mal eben 15 EUR in deren Komplettierung stecken.

Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung. Level 20 wäre als Pflichtvorraussetzung Irrsinn.

PS: Casualgamer hat nichts mit COD zu tun. Die zocken Browserspiele wie Farmville, Candy Crush Saga und Co. Meist so relativ simpel gestrickten F2P Kram.


----------



## angelan (20. April 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> wo denn?
> keine sau interessiert sich dafür; der großteil hat bereits irgendwann mal um 5€ direkt bei steam irgendetwas gekauft.
> des weiteren kannst du retail spiele auch weiterhin aktivieren oder bei steam downloaden - selbst wenn du noch kein geld direkt bei steam ausgegeben hast.
> retail hin oder her. über 90% der pc user kaufen die download-fassung.
> auf die paar hinterbliebenen wird da keine rücksicht genommen. lächerlich darüber überhaupt zu diskutieren.



Wo steht, dass 90% retailverkäufe sind? Belege? Statistiken?
Aber einfach mal was behaupten.
Das, was stimmt, ist, dass Steam die Leute "ermutigt", Geld auszugeben und ein paar Million mehr Gewinn zu machen, darum geht es, nicht um Spam etc. Sonst würden sie die Retailverkäufe mit einbeziehen.

Übrigens: wenn es lächerlich, darüber zu diskutieren, warum tust Du es dann?
Damit ist es bei dir selbst lächerlich.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (20. April 2015)

Ich find's gut! Ständig kommen bei mir irgend welche Einladungen aus "Hinterdupfingen". Steam Level 0, kein sichtbarer Account usw. Nervt langsam!


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Wie kommt einer (egal ob Freund oder nicht) überhaupt so weit in Dein Inventar, daß er Dir Items klauen kann? Dann stimmt doch irgend etwas mit der Sicherheit bei Steam nicht (es sei denn man ist sooo doof und gibt sein Paßwort frei).


----------



## Briareos (20. April 2015)

rittchie schrieb:


> Ich würde 50 machen + plus ein Steamlevel von 20.


Dann wäre meine Frau aber auch betroffen ... und so ca. 80% der Leute aus meiner Freundesliste. 



angelan schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das mit dem Retail ist echt Mist. Wenn jemand einfach bei Steam kein Geld ausgeben will, aber durch DRM gezwungen wurde, seine Spiele zu aktivieren, wird er jetzt dafür bestraft?
> Wieder schafft es Steam, dass Leute bei Ihnen Geld lassen, auch wenn das nur 5 € sind..


Wieso?
Wer Steam lediglich nutzt, weil er es muss (da er seine Retail-Spiele darüber aktivieren muss), hat in der Regel keinerlei Interesse an den Funktionen, die einem Steam noch zur Verfügung stellt. Der will keine Freunde einladen, keine Karten sammeln oder gar, Gott bewahre, Datenträgerlose Spiele kaufen. 
Und für den verschwindend geringen Anteil an *ausschliesslich* Retail-Käufern, die dennoch die Steam-Funktionen nutzen wollen, reicht in der Regel der Kauf von einem DLC (die ja idR nur digital zu erwerben sind) für eines der Retail-Spiele und du kommst über die 5$-Grenze.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Das ein Retailgamer keine Freundesliste nutzen will ist aber auch eine kühne Unterstellung....

Ich hab einen Kumpel mit vielleicht 8 oder 10 Retailgames im Steam. Level 0 oder maximal 1. Der hat keine KK und kauft aus Prinzip auch nicht digital. Der weiß überspitzt formuliert noch nicht mal, daß Sammelkarten existieren. Nutzt aber die Freundesliste.  Solche fallen dann einfach unter den Tisch wegen anderer Verbrecher?


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. April 2015)

Das Gerede über einen Steam Level ist doch völliger Humbug. Ich besitze meinen Steam Account seit gut 10 Jahren und habe mehr als 260 Spiele in meinem Steam Account. Mein Steam Level ist 10. Ich brauche keine Community, beteilige mich nicht in Chats, schreibe keine Reviews und diese dummen "Sammelkärtchen" gehen mir am Allerwertesten vorbei. Daher wird sich mein Level wohl auch nie großartig erhöhen. 

Aber noch einmal zurück zum Spam in Steam. Ich habe auch kürzlich mehrere Anfragen erhalten. Mir erschließt sich jedoch der Sinn dieses Spam nicht. Wofür soll das gut sein? Wer hat etwas davon?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## DragonclawAut (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie kommt einer (egal ob Freund oder nicht) überhaupt so weit in Dein Inventar, daß er Dir Items klauen kann? Dann stimmt doch irgend etwas mit der Sicherheit bei Steam nicht (es sei denn man ist sooo doof und gibt sein Paßwort frei).



Gute Frage.


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie kommt einer (egal ob Freund oder nicht) überhaupt so weit in Dein Inventar, daß er Dir Items klauen kann? Dann stimmt doch irgend etwas mit der Sicherheit bei Steam nicht (es sei denn man ist sooo doof und gibt sein Paßwort frei).


Soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das über Phishinglinks, die dann im Freundeschat auftauchen.


----------



## restX3 (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Retailspiele nicht zählen ist eine blödsinnige Regelung. Auch den Vorschlag, erst ab Level 20 alles freizuschalten ist Bullshit.



Ich hab nur Retailspiele. Hab gerade mal nur die OrangeBox in der Liste und Skyrim. Hab noch nie was gekauft im Steamshop. Dienstjahre hab ich 5 und Steamlevel 4.
Ich komm dann in Keller mit den Bots und Spammer.

Das ganze System scheint nicht wirklich durchdacht von Valve.


----------



## Briareos (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ein Retailgamer keine Freundesliste nutzen will ist aber auch eine kühne Unterstellung....
> 
> Ich hab einen Kumpel mit vielleicht 8 oder 10 Retailgames im Steam. Level 0 oder maximal 1. Der hat keine KK und kauft aus Prinzip auch nicht digital. Der weiß überspitzt formuliert noch nicht mal, daß Sammelkarten existieren. Nutzt aber die Freundesliste.  Solche fallen dann einfach unter den Tisch wegen anderer Verbrecher?


Das war keine Unterstellung, sondern nur eine Annahme meinerseits.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ein Retailgamer keine Freundesliste nutzen will ist aber auch eine kühne Unterstellung....
> 
> Ich hab einen Kumpel mit vielleicht 8 oder 10 Retailgames im Steam. Level 0 oder maximal 1. Der hat keine KK und kauft aus Prinzip auch nicht digital. Der weiß überspitzt formuliert noch nicht mal, daß Sammelkarten existieren. Nutzt aber die Freundesliste.  Solche fallen dann einfach unter den Tisch wegen anderer Verbrecher?



Gibts auch Steam Guthaben Karten zu kaufen


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gibts auch Steam Guthaben Karten zu kaufen



Gibt auch Paysafe 10 € Codes mit Bardgeld zu kaufen womit man sein Guthaben aufladen kann die öfters verfügbar sind und billiger zu haben sind als die Steam Guthaben zu kaufen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Mal davon abgesehen, daß man nie den gesamten Betrag nutzen kann weil es sich im Gegensatz zu den Gamepreisen um glatte Summen handelt ? Daß es das gibt ist mir schon irgendwo klar. Ich empfinde das ganze aber auch irgendwo als Erpressung seitens Valve. Und vor allen Dingen ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Diejenigen, die anderen schaden wollen, investieren mal die 5 EUR und gut ist es.


----------



## Loosa (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ein Retailgamer keine Freundesliste nutzen will ist aber auch eine kühne Unterstellung....
> 
> Ich hab einen Kumpel mit vielleicht 8 oder 10 Retailgames im Steam. Level 0 oder maximal 1. Der hat keine KK und kauft aus Prinzip auch nicht digital. Der weiß überspitzt formuliert noch nicht mal, daß Sammelkarten existieren. Nutzt aber die Freundesliste.  Solche fallen dann einfach unter den Tisch wegen anderer Verbrecher?



Dass heutzutage immer noch Personen "aus Prinzip" keine Onlinekäufe tätigen entzieht sich meiner Logik. Gut, KK ist nicht jedermanns Sache und vor einigen Jahren war das ja oft die einzige Möglichkeit. Aber wo mittlerweile dutzendfach  Zahlungsmöglichkeiten geboten werden, unter anderem auch völlig anonyme, finde ich diese Verweigerungshaltung schon etwas weltfremd.
Die haben im Falle von Steam halt dann einfach Pech gehabt. Wieso sollte Valve ausgerechnet auf solche Sonderfälle Rücksicht nehmen (bei denen sie noch nichtmal Geld verdienen)? Ich glaube das ist auch ein sehr deutsches, also regional und zahlenmäßig beschränktes Phänomen.

Und Erpressung? Ganz einfache Möglichkeit: Steam nicht nutzen. Und wenn es bei einem gekauften Spiel Aktivierungszwang gibt dann kann man das ja machen. Nur dann eben den Rest von Steam (Chat, Freunde, ...) nicht nutzen.


----------



## Wamboland (20. April 2015)

Ich denke der Wert ist zu gering. 15€/$ wäre besser - noch höher eigentlich, aber da wird die Einstiegshürde zu groß. 

Außer sie lassen auch Retail Games zu und würden da den aktuellen Shop Preis anlegen, dann könnte man ja auch auf 25-50$ gehen. 

Ich bekomme nur selten solche Anfragen - evtl. 1-2 in 2-3 Monaten.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dass heutzutage immer noch Personen "aus Prinzip" keine Onlinekäufe tätigen entzieht sich meiner Logik. Gut, KK ist nicht jedermanns Sache und vor einigen Jahren war das ja oft die einzige Möglichkeit. Aber wo mittlerweile dutzendfach  Zahlungsmöglichkeiten geboten werden, unter anderem auch völlig anonyme, finde ich diese Verweigerungshaltung schon etwas weltfremd.
> Die haben im Falle von Steam halt dann einfach Pech gehabt. Wieso sollte Valve ausgerechnet auf solche Sonderfälle Rücksicht nehmen (bei denen sie noch nichtmal Geld verdienen)? Ich glaube das ist auch ein sehr deutsches, also regional und zahlenmäßig beschränktes Phänomen.
> 
> Und Erpressung? Ganz einfache Möglichkeit: Steam nicht nutzen. Und wenn es bei einem gekauften Spiel Aktivierungszwang gibt dann kann man das ja machen. Nur dann eben den Rest von Steam (Chat, Freunde, ...) nicht nutzen.



Ähm Steam verdient auch an den Retailgames. Oder glaubst Du die Publisher müssen dafür nichts abdrücken ?


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

Steam kriegt 30% dafür das das Spiel sich das Steamworks Label aufdrucken darf


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Steam kriegt 30% dafür das das Spiel sich das Steamworks Label aufdrucken darf



irgendwie bezweifele ich, dass die (ja ohnehin nur kolportierten) 30% auch für retails gelten.


----------



## Loosa (20. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie bezweifele ich, dass die (ja ohnehin nur kolportierten) 30% auch für retails gelten.



Glaube ich auch nicht. Das dürften, so wie andere DRM-Optionen, irgendwelche Volumenlizenzen sein. Valve kann ja gar nicht wissen ob ich es zum Vollpreis oder vom Wühltisch gekauft hab. Auf jeden Fall sehr weit weg von den Margen die sie als Onlinehändler bekommen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Der Anteil ist doch wurst. Beim Sale verdient Steam doch auch nicht mehr viel am Game. Ist doch nicht viel anders.


----------



## Loosa (20. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Anteil ist doch wurst. Beim Sale verdient Steam doch auch nicht mehr viel am Game. Ist doch nicht viel anders.



Naja, das sind schon verschieden dicke Würste. So etwa wie Bifi zu Mortadella. 

Es wurde ja schon vor ein paar Jahren bekannt, dass die Gesamtumsätze eines Spiels während und nach Sales größer sind als ohne. Darum gibt es mittlerweile auch so viele davon. Aber ob mit oder ohne Sale, die (geschätzten) 30% aus dem Onlineverkauf machen sicher weit mehr her als die reine DRM-Lizenz.

Genaue Zahlen gibt es ja leider nicht. Ob ein Publisher Retail-Lizenzen bekommt solange er auch bei Valve verkauft, oder wie hoch die Gebühren wirklich sind, und ob pro Stück oder en masse, ... keine Ahnunng.


/edit: das wäre eigentlich mal ein super Thema für ein PCG-Reportage. Wie sehen denn die Verträge zwischen Hersteller/Publisher und Valve im Detail aus? Als Normalspieler bekommt man da ja leider keinerlei Infos. Selbst kleine Indie-Hersteller dürfen davon ja nichts erzählen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2015)

Steam verdient trotzdem am Retail. Und im Einzelfall ist es im Sale sicher nicht mehr als beim einzelnen Retail. Das mehr kommt erst durch die Stückzahlen. Das ist klar.


----------



## Loosa (20. April 2015)

Da hast du sicher Recht. Irgendetwas werden sie damit schon verdienen. Wobei der Punkt bei mir eh nur eingeklammert war. Vielleicht hätte ich ein "viel" mit einfügen sollen.

Aber aus irgendeinem Grunde hat Valve sich dazu entschlossen Retails aus der $5-Sperre auszuklammern. Das kann man boykottieren oder mit den Einschränkungen leben.
Aber sich wegen €4,50 die man einmalig bei Steam investieren muss aufregen oder Ausnahmen fordern, meinetwegen auch €10 per Guthabenkarte mit ein paar krummen Cent Verlust, finde ich ein bisschen viel Prinzipienreiterei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2015)

Ich glaube das mit den 30% gilt beim Kauf über Steam. Wenn da ein Spiel verkauft wird, dann bekommt Valve 30% und der Rest eben der Hersteller.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. April 2015)

Wäre mir auch neu dass Valve an Retail dazuverdient. Über ihren Shop ist logisch aber Retail wäre mir ganz neu.

Und sorry aber wer sich heut so komplett gegen die digitale Welt verschließt der muss eben auf diese "Neuzeit" inkl. deren Vorteile verzichten.
Die Welt dreht sich eben immer weiter und wenn jemand etwas nicht unterstützen möchte dann muss derjenige drauf verzichten.

Das sind läppische 5€ die man gut für 2 Spiele im Sale ausgeben kann... also bitte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2015)

Vor allem wenn man viele Spiele auf Steam hat, dann konnte man sein Profil gar nicht mehr öffentlich stellen, weil man dann mehrere Anfragen pro Tag bekommen hat. Daher hab ich mein Profil dann auch nur noch so eingestellt, dass es Freunde sehen können. Danach war irgendwie Ruhe.


----------

